# Herbsttour in Binger Wald und Umgebung am 18.10.2009



## Fubbes (13. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal der Aufruf zur Beinharten Binger-Wald Herbsttour: Es geht wie gehabt durch das Nahehinterland und den Binger Wald. Die Strecke ähnelt der vom letzten Jahr, allerdings plane ich eine Einkehr an der Emmerichshütte (je nach Teilnehmerzahl). 
Aber: wenn wir nirgendwo einen Platz im Warmen bekommen, dann fällt die Einkehr aus. Die letzte Herbsttour hat mich da zum Umdenken gebracht. Also bitte kleine Verpflegung mitnehmen.

Teilnehmen kann jeder. Vorraussetzung: MTB ohne Stützräder und Helm.

Los geht es um 11 Uhr auf dem Naheparkplatz in Bingen.
Die Streckendaten (geschätzt): 50 km, 1200 hm. 
Bei ganz Beinhartem Wetter (oder einem erkältungsbedingten Ausfall des Guides) kommt eine Absage bis 9 Uhr. Die Tour verschiebt sich dann auf unbestimmte Zeit, da eine Woche später bereits die Förstertour geplant ist.

Viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Inf1n1ty (13. Oktober 2009)

Wäre als Gast dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai33 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich wäre dann auch mal als Gast dabei.....


----------



## matthias2003 (14. Oktober 2009)

#3
ich komme auch mit, wenn das Wetter hält!

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Doppelherz (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Daniel,

wir sind auf jeden Fall dabei! Ob solo oder mit dem Tandem entscheiden wir spontan.

Wir freuen uns auf den Herbst-Klassiker!

Viele Grüße
Birgit & Jochen


----------



## mathias (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi Fubbes,

sollte es nicht schneien  Bin ich auch dabei

Grüße

Mathias


----------



## [email protected] (15. Oktober 2009)

mathias schrieb:


> Hi Fubbes,
> 
> sollte es nicht schneien  Bin ich auch dabei
> 
> ...



Schnee bei Fubbes Touren ist gar nicht mal so unrealistisch ... 

... ich komme trotzdem mit!


----------



## Fubbes (15. Oktober 2009)

Was machst du denn so spät noch vor dem Rechner?

Schnee bei meinen Touren, das passiert nur in Helvetien ...

Mich plagt allerdings mittlerweile etwas deutlicher eine Erkältung. Wenn es bis Samstag nicht besser ist, werde ich leider absagen. Als Ausweichtermin wäre der 8.11. möglich.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## happyc (15. Oktober 2009)

oh mann, kagge: ich hab mir gestern das handgelenk (an)gebrochen, biken fällt für den rest vom jahr dann wohl flach... 

ich wünsch' euch viel spaß!
alexander


----------



## Fubbes (15. Oktober 2009)

@Happyc
Kann man dich denn nicht mal alleine lassen? Gute Besserung!

Mich plagt nach wie vor Erkältung. Ich muss wohl bis Samstag warten, bevor ich eine endgültige Aussage machen kann.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## happyc (15. Oktober 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> @Happyc
> Kann man dich denn nicht mal alleine lassen? Gute Besserung!



scheinbar nicht ;-) danke sehr!
ich darf jetzt gar nicht sagen wie's passiert ist. vielleicht irgendwann mal beim nächsten bierchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (16. Oktober 2009)

denke mal, dass das zeitlich klappen müsste. herbstklassiker darf man sich ja nicht entgehen lassen. also falls du noch nen letzten mann brauchst...


----------



## Fubbes (17. Oktober 2009)

Hi Thommes, letzter Mann ist prima, allerdings fehlt nun der erste Mann.
Es ist jetzt klar, dass ich morgen kein Rad fahren kann.

Deshalb sage ich die Herbsttour für morgen offiziell ab.

Nächstes Wochenende Förstertour (?), danach Allerheiligen. Der nächste Termin ist also der 8.11.
Ich werde das dann noch mal posten. Vielleicht bleiben ja ein paar herbstliche Blätter bis dahin hängen. 
Sorry, dass ich so kurzfristig absage, aber ich hatte bis heute die Hoffnung, dass die Erkältung nicht schlimmer wird.

Viele Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Inf1n1ty (17. Oktober 2009)

Gute Besserung


----------



## matthias2003 (17. Oktober 2009)

Gute Besserung Daniel!
Mir gehts fast ähnlich, ich bin auch schon die 2. Woche am rumröcheln und wollte gerade absagen, ...
Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Oktober 2009)

Gute Besserung!

Falls trotzdem jemand ne Runde im BiWa drehen möchte,´. Sparcy und ich drehen auf jeden Fall ne Runde. Wer mit will: 

11 Uhr Naheparkplatz bleibt. Allerdings würden wir deutlich kürzer und dafür bissl traillastiger unterwegs sein. Jetzt nicht unbedingt die Xbachklamm, aber Eselspfad & Co dann schon. Alles in allem ca. 35 Km / 1000 Hm. Einkehr im Gerhardshof. Also bitte was trockenes warmes zum Wechseln mitnehmen. 

Falls was sein sollte: 0177 / 807 2804


----------



## picard (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Thomas,
werde dabei sein.
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (17. Oktober 2009)

Werde auch zur Wintertour kommen.  Bisher ist die Erkältung ausgeblieben, aber morgen wird sicher eine optimale Gelegenheit um das nachzuholen.


----------



## Nicolai33 (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde morgen auch als Gast dabei sein

gruß Sascha


----------



## Fubbes (18. Oktober 2009)

Heul, so ein Wetterchen ...


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Oktober 2009)

aber es ist immer noch unter 10 Grad *bibberschlotter*


----------



## Doppelherz (18. Oktober 2009)

Sowas aber auch. Das kommt davon, wenn man nicht permanent im IBC-Forum unterwegs ist. Wir haben Tommes Posting für die Ersatz-Tour leider verpasst, waren dafür aber am Donnersberg und haben was Neues erkundet. Wirklich Traumwetter und Super Erlebnis bei Indian Summer Stimmung. Sorry für dich, Daniel. Wird schon wieder. Wir freuen uns jedenfalls auf deinen Ersatz-Termin .

cu

Jochen und Birgit


----------



## picard (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

vielen Dank nochmal, dass Du als Ersatzguide eingesprungen bist. War eine sehr schöne Tour bei besten Wetter.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Kaltumformer (19. Oktober 2009)

Yep. Hat Spaß gemacht.

Habe auch mal meinen Benutzertitel geändert 


Gruß


----------



## Fubbes (19. Oktober 2009)

Jau, danke für's einspringen Thommes. Wäre schade gewesen, wenn wegen meines Ausfalls so ein schönes Wetter ungenutzt geblieben wäre.
Heute darf ich mir die Sonne dafür aus dem Wohnzimmer statt aus dem Büro ansehen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Nicolai33 (19. Oktober 2009)

Das war ne super Tour, danke an den Ersatz-Tourguide
Ich war das erste mal dabei aber mit sicherheit nicht das letzte mal´, das Wetter war ja mal echt ein Traum.

Bis demnächst

Gruß Sascha


----------



## [email protected] (19. Oktober 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Heute darf ich mir die Sonne dafür aus dem Wohnzimmer statt aus dem Büro ansehen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Daniel



Gelber Schein Urlauber???   

Tolles Wetter, kleine, aber feine Truppe - das macht einen perfekten Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flotte_Biene (20. Oktober 2009)

Schade dass ich nicht dabei war


----------



## Sparcy (20. Oktober 2009)

Danke an Thomas für die schnuckelige Runde im BiWa.
Lustige Truppe, affengeiles Wetter; was will man mehr 
@ Flotte Biene: Haben Dich vermisst 

VG
Markus


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Oktober 2009)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Yep. Hat Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Habe auch mal meinen Benutzertitel geändert
> 
> ...


Hat mir schon zu denken gegeben. Denke, ein fettes Bügelschloss sollte in den kleinsten Rucksack passen 

You - Ihr Leutz - schee woars. Auch wenn der Guide zum Schluss doch etwas müde Beine hatte. Aber in der Flowabfahrt war die Welt wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## Fubbes (4. November 2009)

Meine Ersatztour am 8.11. nimmt erste Gestalt an:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6506074#post6506074

Viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------

